# Substitute for Gruyere on French Onion Soup?



## QSis

I want to make the onion soup in Anthony Bourdain's book "Les Halles" (I think someone here recommended that recipe)

My brother hates Gruyere and Swiss, but loves all other cheeses.  

What would you recommend that would enhance the soup?

Lee


----------



## Saltygreasybacon

Try provolone.  It's melts and stretch just like gruyere but is very mild, like mozzarella.


----------



## kitchenelf

Saltygreasybacon said:
			
		

> Try provolone.  It's melts and stretch just like gruyere but is very mild, like mozzarella.



Ditto - unless just using mozzarella is safer.


----------



## Shunka

Provolone (smoked is really good!) is good. Maybe even try Muenster. We like both and have even used a gouda.


----------



## ironchef

Emmentaler is good as well.


----------



## Candocook

Asiago, even white cheddar. Tradition is one thing. Just good hard melting cheese would be fine.


----------



## VeraBlue

How about mozzarella??


----------



## cjs

I was going to suggest white cheddar also. Isn't it sacrilege to dislike gruyere???


----------



## Sararwelch

Fontina is fairly mild and melts really well.


----------

